# free web hosting in which i can write my own html



## hullap (Jul 30, 2007)

guys i cant find a free hosting site where i can write my own html code.All sites i have visited have templates,Which are for users who dont have knowledge of html,javascript etc.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 30, 2007)

all sites can in fact... u can simply type ur html code & upload it as a index.html file in the root directory.. simple... there r even options for online html editing...

my preference.. FreeWebs

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/802/captureud5.jpg​


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

94mb.com 
110mb.com
6te.net


----------



## hullap (Jul 30, 2007)

THNX guys


----------



## akshar (Jul 30, 2007)

nothing can match frihost.net
you have to keep posting on their site but.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^ that's where freewebs comes in.. it's kool... i'm there from the beginning... no posting $hit... just make & use.. & very user-friendly too.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 30, 2007)

free webs ... 
50webs.... has ftp 

most of them have ... where there is file manager option ...


----------



## almighty (Jul 30, 2007)

tripod is too good 
it ve ftp and frontpage support


----------



## [A]bu (Jul 30, 2007)

awardspace.com is the best


----------



## akshar (Aug 7, 2007)

*Frihost is the best*

Frihost gives you things that only proffesional hosting companies provide. 
You will get to learn a lot many things out there and their forum too is just wonderful.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

okthis is my thred and instaed of makin a new one i thout postin here would be better.
many site dont support dwt files.
tell me where 2 upload


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2008)

Do u need to access dreamweaver/autocad templates directly.... zip & upload maan.


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 7, 2008)

50webs.com and 110mb.com are very good but you may also try free PHP hosting of byethost.com. I use it and it's great. These sites will not have advertisements on your site forcibly


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 7, 2008)

Also prefer that who provide:
1) Domain hosting
2) SMTP and Pop3
3) No ads

And if possible, cpanel with fantastico


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^read last message of author, dudes.. b4 postin


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> many site dont support dwt files.
> tell me where 2 upload


read this



koolbluez said:


> Do u need to access dreamweaveutocad templates directly.... zip & upload maan.


i want to say that i made a complete website in expression web usin a template(completey diff from my 1st post)
and edited it a litle.
now uploading to many sites the say that dwt files are NOT ALLOWED


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2008)

y uploadin the template... save as html & upload it.. to make same style/look in all pages.. use css... cascading stylesheets...


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

ok lets see

yay its workin


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 8, 2008)

My choice:
leadhoster.com


----------



## life31 (Feb 12, 2008)

May be you can try this here. There's an add about 1gb free ads less hosting.

I havent used it so not sure about it. Buy you can check out yourself.

*www.goashost.com/index.php?method=...gory&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist&fromfromid=2


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

my prob has been solved thnx to koolbluez

and @life31
why is there a referal link on that page


----------

